# Skunk in the hole



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm building a deck and digging the holes for the piers. I covered most of the holes with scrap plywood but I ran short so I just covered the last hole with a scrap 1x8; good enough, right? wrong.
This morning, I pulled the cover off to find a skunk at the bottom. He built himself a little burrow by digging sideways. 
I put a 2x4 in the hole thinking he could use that to get out but it looks like he's sleeping. 
Animal control won't do anything because it's wildlife. 
Right now, he's not in the way but I don't want it to think that this is a new home and I also don't want to hurt him. Do you think he'll leave on his own, or should I start making eviction plans?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I may be sticking my foot in my mouth here but maybe moth balls would run him out. I really don't know if it would work or not, I don't know if they would harm it or not. You could always smoke him out.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What...No Pictures?


----------



## shakey0818 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't let that bast spray you. I would put food outside the hole and maybe throw a few bricks in so he can climb out, or you an pour quick dry cement in there and take it and him out an hour later.


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

Our state Fish & Wildlife Dept. will either come set a live trap or check one out for you to use. I guarantee you, set at night, will be in a cage in the morning. Relocate it...


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Pics are difficult because he's 4' down and he dug sideways. He's curled up and sleeping. 
I'm going to go out at midnight and see if he's still there. If he's gone, I'll cover the hole better and put a rock on it. Otherwise, ugh, trap and relocate. That sounds like it can't end well.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Keep the provision there for him to EXIT and he'll probably leave around dusk.

OMG, I forgot about the codes. Check with the stair step X-perts on building him/her a set. :laughing:


----------

